# What substrate is best for my leopard?



## TillyTianasMummy (Jan 27, 2011)

I have owned Tilly my leopard tortoise for just over 7months now. When we bought her we were told to use bags if wood chippings in her enclosure as a substrate, we have continued to use this ever since. Recently I have noticed she is accidentally eating the chips as they are coming out in her loo, surely this can't be good for her even though it's all she's ever known? Any suggestions of the best substrate to use as we live in an area with only a couple of pet shops that sell reptile substrate, is the prorep tortoise life any good? Please help I'm really worried about her health if we do not improve her substrate!!


----------



## coreyc (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum what kind of wood chippings are you using ? you can use cypress mulch can you post some pic's of your leo?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi TillyTianas Mummy:

Welcome to the forum!! May we know your name? And where you're located? It helps us to give you the correct answers if we know what country or state you live in.

For instance, cypress mulch is a very good substrate, but is hard to find in certain areas of the U.S. and I'm not sure if its sold in the U.K.

Depending upon the soil in your area, it might be ok to use regular soil from outside.


----------



## TillyTianasMummy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, sorry didn't have time to introduce myself! My names Kirsty, and I live in west Yorkshire in England, the only substrate I have seen is herbi veg which ive heard is not good and I think it may be orchard Bark that I am using I'm not really too sure! I just thought it would be ok as the pet shop owner sold it to us when we bought her. I will post some pics of Tilly for you when I get chance . The soil in my area is very few and far between so that's out of the question. Do you think I could get hold of some cypress mulch? Thanks for your replies 
Kirsty x


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jan 27, 2011)

I like cypress mulch and recommend it if you can find it at a garden store maybe. If not, you should be able to locate some organic potting soil that you could mix with play sand and tamp down so its not too loose for your tort to walk on.


----------



## TillyTianasMummy (Jan 27, 2011)

I have found some on the internet.. Amazon.co.UK etc. What if my tort tried to eat this like the stuff im using now is it harmful to them if a little bit is ingested? Thanks for all your replies I really appreciate it


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jan 27, 2011)

Cypress mulch should be larger than your wood shavings, So hopefully she won't eat it, but you should also feed her on a piece of slate to avoid her mixing the food with mulch, the slate will also help keep her beak trimmed as she eats off it.


----------

